# ghrp2 + cjc1295=?



## noose (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok guys ive been looking at doing a course of ghrp2 and cjc1295.

I am considering doing 100mcg each 5 times a day 9,12,3,6,9 o'clock

Has anyone tried this dosing before and if so how does it compare to hgh iu wise?

And does anyone know if it would effect my normal hgh production at night?


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Noose, there are so many threads in this section with the answers you want, not on a funny note but why dont you do some research insted of asking questions you can find the answer to on the thread, if you train like you ask questions ( lazy) then you need a kick up the ****!

And why would you want to do 100mcg 5 times a day,...... there is a amazing thread by pscarb i think its a sticky at the top of the section explaining about peptide use and dosage,,,, good luck.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html that is the link.


----------



## noose (Aug 6, 2011)

Excuse me gymjim but if you dont know the answer dont ****ing bother writing, how do you know how i train?

Im asking a question because i want some advise, not cause i want **** of someone who obviously knows nothing about the subject.

"This may be dosed several times a day to be highly effective.

A solid approach is a bit more conservative at 100mcg of GHRP-6 + 100mcg of a GHRH analog dosed either once, twice, three or four times a day.

When dosing multiple times a day at least 3 hours should separate the administrations"

My sisters two year old can copy and paste a link and she can probably read it better than you too. thanks


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Wow. Nice attitude.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

noose said:


> Excuse me gymjim but if you dont know the answer dont ****ing bother writing, how do you know how i train?
> 
> Im asking a question because i want some advise, not cause i want **** of someone who obviously knows nothing about the subject.
> 
> ...


GymJim was being helpful by pointing you in the right direction to read and gain knowledge yourself, i see nothing in his posts that is insulting or warrants the attitude you gave back when in fact he was only trying to help.......

i appreciate that your 2 year old sister can copy and paste but then my 4yr old son can read and learn on his own....  good luck with your research


----------



## noose (Aug 6, 2011)

pscarb, really? then i dont know what is.



gymjim said:


> Noose, there are so many threads in this section with the answers you want, *not on a funny note but why dont you do some research insted of asking questions you can find the answer to on the thread, if you train like you ask questions ( lazy) then you need a kick up the ****!*
> 
> And why would you want to do 100mcg 5 times a day,...... there is a amazing thread by pscarb i think its a sticky at the top of the section explaining about peptide use and dosage,,,, good luck.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gymjim said:


> ARE YOU EYES PAINTED ON? Wind your ****in neck in mate!, if you did the research in the 1st place then you wouldnt need to ask such '' blind'' questions and start pointless threads when there are so many threads with the questions you have asked.
> 
> And by you saying i no nothing on the subject, then i wouldnt be looking in the section if i didnt no anything, wanting to further my already gained knowledge on the subject and getting other peoples points of view/experience on the peptides.
> 
> Obviously you need to pick up ure sisters 2 years old's dummy and put it back in you pompous jerk.


I have spoken to noose about his replies and attitude, this reply is the same as I see no reason for it.......so either help the guy out or do not post in his thread......


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Apologies, heat of the momento!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I see alot of people using CJC-1295 rather than mod GRP (1-29). Any reason? Dat seems to prefer GRP any day. Is there a big difference between GH pulse and GH bleed?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

forget it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LukeVTS said:


> I see alot of people using CJC-1295 rather than mod GRP (1-29). Any reason? Dat seems to prefer GRP any day. Is there a big difference between GH pulse and GH bleed?


the CJC was popular at the begining until Dat realised that this caused GH bleed, Modified GRF is the shorter type(sometimes reffered as CJC 1295 w/o DAC) this causes a GH burst....

the difference is a GH bleed is how a woman releases GH men release it in bursts and this is more akin to how we need to use it.....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> the CJC was popular at the begining until Dat realised that this caused GH bleed, Modified GRF is the shorter type(sometimes reffered as CJC 1295 w/o DAC) this causes a GH burst....
> 
> the difference is a GH bleed is how a woman releases GH men release it in bursts and this is more akin to how we need to use it.....


this is exactly what i use along with ghrp -2


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Cheers Paul. If advertised as just CJC-1295 is it most likely to be with or without DAC? And is CJC-1295 with DAC still better than no CJC-1295 at all? Sorry for slight hijack. UKM app on my phone won't let me create a new thread at the moment for some reason.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Replicator said:


> this is exactly what i use along with ghrp -2


This is most likely Mod GRF



LukeVTS said:


> Cheers Paul. If advertised as just CJC-1295 is it most likely to be with or without DAC? And is CJC-1295 with DAC still better than no CJC-1295 at all? Sorry for slight hijack. UKM app on my phone won't let me create a new thread at the moment for some reason.


the reason CJC became so popular as a GHRH was because of Dats work but then it was realised that the CJC that was being used was the longer version and this caused GH bleed which is not the desired effect......so the talk switched to CJC1295 w/o DAC which is the same as Mod GRF 1-29 because CJC w/o DAC is not cheap to make many sources sold Mod GRF as CJC w/o DAC because of the popularity of CJC............

I use Mod GRF with my GHRP-2 and IPAM


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

is cjc 1293 ok or 1295 dac ? theres a sale on pro peps and not sure what too

order tbh,so much stuff on there,the grf 1-29 is expensive and not in the sale,

cvnts lol.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure 1293 is mod GRF, or the same thing as. 1295 with DAC is not as desirable as 1295 w/o DAC. What I'm not sure, is exactly how useless 1295 with DAC is. Completely useless? Can anyone enlighten? The stuff I've seen is advertised as 99% CJC-1295. I can only hope this is w/o DAC or at least GRP and not the girly version ha.


----------



## noose (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks to *most* of you for your replies.. So if i were to take ghrp2 and 1295 five time a day as suggested in pscarbs information, does anyone know how this would compare to taking hgh. ie how many iu's. I am trying to get a price per iu comparison between the two.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

noose said:


> Thanks to *most* of you for your replies.. So if i were to take ghrp2 and 1295 five time a day as suggested in pscarbs information, does anyone know how this would compare to taking hgh. ie how many iu's. I am trying to get a price per iu comparison between the two.


this is very hard to answer but Dat on his board has estimated the at the saturation dose of both GHRP/GHRH peptides an estimated iu amount is 1.15iu per shot, now this is based on using clinical grade peptides and i can tell you with pretty much 100% certainty that the majority of you are not using clinical grade peptides (no matter what your source says)..


----------



## noose (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Pscarb, interesting stuff.


----------

